# Cresswell Hall, Northumberland, 07.09



## stesh (Jul 7, 2009)

Went for a wander at this place, so here's the history bit:-

http://www.keystothepast.info/durhamcc/K2P.nsf/K2PDetail?readform&PRN=N11935

This bits gone:-







This is what's left:-


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 7, 2009)

wow that places looks great shame about all the mindless graffiti. good pics too


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 7, 2009)

Ooh, this is nice. Love the circular collonade. Looks like a bit of a devil to get to though, with all those nettles! 
Very nice find, Stesh.


----------



## Wile-E (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice one mate, spotted the place quite a while back in the winter when the trees were bare (we walk the dogs on Druridge Bay beach so pass it regularly), never got around to actually scrambling through the undergrowth for a proper look though.


----------



## Caley9402 (Oct 5, 2009)

It's such a shame, I was there only this weekend. The grafitti is just awful. It's such a shame there are no plans to restore it.


----------



## the|td4 (Oct 6, 2009)

That one is a shame, the proximity of that caravan park doesn't do it any good...


----------



## missfish (Oct 7, 2009)

Oooooh somewhere new! Never heard of this, looks lovely though.


----------

